
Radiohead Erase Internet Presence - unvs
http://pitchfork.com/news/65175-radiohead-erase-internet-presence/
======
timrpeterson
Pretty interesting experiment by Radiohead. Kinda bored with their music but
I'll be curious to see how this plays out. Should start conversation and the
value of always being connected online.

~~~
ecspike
Or perhaps is a temper tantrum that manifested in infosuicide.

~~~
devishard
Did you even read the article? They slowly faded their website. That takes
calculated implementation.

